# pencil sharpeners tooo cute



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

A friend of mine sent me these two adorable pencil sharpeners . They are maybe 2 inches long. . She was getting rid of them to de clutter.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave it to you to end up with something that no one should be able to part with.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep lol. They are so tiny and adorable, plus I didnt have a pencil sharpener and now I have two


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you gone around and broken all of your pencils so you can use the sharpeners?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol nope. I have pencils that were never sharpened lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you still have unsharpened pencils now?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Nope  both sharpened now


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those are some good looking sharpened pencils. 

If you need some more practice I can send you all of mine. There are enough to keep you blissfully happy using those snappy little sharpeners.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol nooooo. I rarely use pencils hahaha


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Those are adorable ME! I'm jealous, I love those types of things and miniatures of anything.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you Sylie! I love them they are soo adorable


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

You know, I keep coming back and looking at those, I think my grandmother used to have one similar to the horse and buggy except it was just a buggy, no horse. It looks so familiar.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

https://dothan.craigslist.org/for/d/opp-miniature-pencil-sharpeners/7051431251.html

These look look like they've had a rough life.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Those are amazing, the Statue of Liberty looks pretty rough but the others look okay, not mint or new but for their age, pretty good. I have the Grandfather clock, the A.G Bell telephone, I think, somewhere, I have the cowboy boot too but I'm not sure, it looks familiar.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't even know they existed until you two started talking about them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I didnt know either till a friend of mine posted them on Facebook saying she was getting rid of them. She had the bell and boot and a few others.


----------

